# Animationen mit CS3



## RnB-Lady85 (4. Februar 2009)

Hi zusammen ich stelle nun Fragen die euch bestimmt schon des öffterem gestellt wurden =)
Habe auch schon etwas geschaut bei Forum Durchsuchen aber nicht 100%ig das gefunden was ich eigendlich wissen will oder ich bin einfach etwas zu bl...!

Ich arbeite nun seit kurzem mit Photoshop eigendlich nur als Hobby mache also nichts großes damit.

1.
Ich weiß ungefair wie man eine Animation mit einem Text erstellt nur das Problem was ich habe ist das ich nicht weiß wie ich es speichern soll, habe bis jetzt immer mit GIF versucht und es bei ImageShack hochgeladen um es von dort aus auf andere Seiten ( Gästebücher oder so ) zu bringen, nur immer ist die Animation weg sobald ich es hoch lade! Jenachdem steht dann da einfach nur der Text oder kein text mehr je nach dem was ich animiert habe!

2. 
würde  es mich interessieren wie ich Glitzer erstelle oder Sterne erstlle die Glitzern







soetwas wie die sterne auf diesem Bild!

3.
wie erstelle ich Schriften die aus den Bild raus gehen?






so wie dieses hier

Sowas ist auch mein Ziel so Bilder zu erstellen.

4.
Wie kann ich eine Person perfekt mit Haare Freistellen ich habe bei Google mal ein Video gefunden wo es darum ging den Hintergrung eigendlich weiß zu bekommen und die Person Schwarz und dies wurde dann irgendwie bearbeitet und es wurde wirklich jede haarsträhne mit auf das neue bild genommen.

ich kenne nur die funktionen mit dem wie heit das polygonlasso oder mit dem kantenmarker was aber nicht so schön ist und beides auch finde ich ehr kompliziert bei haaren die etwas von wind verweht werden.

so das wars dann auch erst mal =)


----------



## Freak (4. Februar 2009)

Zu 4.: Photoshop CS3 bringt ganz wunderbare Werkzeuge mit, um Haare wirklich gut freizustellen - Google listet abertausende Ergebnisse.

Zu 3.: Die Schrift geht nicht aus dem Bild heraus - vielmehr ist der Bereich außerhalb des Rahmens transparent und die Schrift ragt in diesen transparenten Bereich hinein.


----------



## RnB-Lady85 (4. Februar 2009)

Hi,

und wie mache ich einen Bereich Trasparent

LG


----------



## Freak (4. Februar 2009)

Auch da weiß Google Rat. 

Du musst erstmal sehen, dass du keine Farbe als festen Hintergrund hast - und dann kannst du einfach einen Bereich ausschneiden und der ist dann transparent.

Erwähnenswert wäre noch, dass e.g. JPEGs am Ende nicht transparent sein können - im Gegensatz zu GIF-Bildern oder PNGs.


----------



## RnB-Lady85 (5. Februar 2009)

Hi also habe das mit dem was du gesagt hast versucht aber sobald ich es als GIF speicher bekommt es einen schwarzen hintergrund, wobei es als kleine Ansicht auf meinen Desktop so ist wie ich es haben will klicke ich aber doppelt drauf wird es schwarz






 (ist jetzt nur ein test ob ich es verstanden habe )

was mache ich falsch und PSD kann ich irgendwie garnicht speichern

genau das selbe Problem habe ich auch mit den Animationen wenn ich das als GIF speicher sind keine animationen vorhanden nur wenn ich im PS auf das Playzeichen gehe dann spielt es eine Animation ab?

lg

Hier so sieht es auf meinen Desktop aus ich hoffe man kann es erkennen


----------



## Freak (5. Februar 2009)

Ist denn dein Hintergrund VOR dem Abspeichern so ein grau-weißes Karo? Also wirklich richtig transparent?

Und: Warum kannst du nicht als PSD abspeichern? Ging das früher? Geht das generell nie?


----------

